# Free Porn



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

I have far too much porn.  They are on VHS and I've been buying CDR's as of late.  In an effort to 'get rid of them' I'm making this thread.  The biggest whore of this thread in three days will win.  I'll get your address and ship them to you free anywhere in the world.  This is no joke.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 27, 2003)

Where's Moon, Chrono, Jonwell?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Does your wife know about this Satan?

Shame shame shame


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Actually she does!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

i


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

want


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

no one can out whore me  well maybe dave but i don't think he wants it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

i got a weekend of nothing to do and a computer i'm fo sure winning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

well it'll raise my post count 2


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

i'm only the 13th top poster!?  i used to be 5th!? dam i needa get to work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

you better not put a bomb in that box  and they better not be sticky either!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

or stalk me


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Just for your effort I wanna give 'em to you, but three days ought to be funny!


----------



## moon (Nov 28, 2003)

what do u mean by biggest whore? I prefer small ones.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 28, 2003)

sorry crashman, the Tits are out for the weekend and I have no car until Sunday so I'm stranded with just me and the comp.  Crashman... prepare to meet your match


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Where's Moon, Chrono, Jonwell?


and I _hardly_ belong in the same catagory as those two


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

lol meet my match?? hahaha ya right


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> no one can out whore me  well maybe dave but i don't think he wants it




Your right.  I don't need a box of porn that's for sure!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

I think crono and crash want to share, though!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

excuse me.....what about me...i will pay for shipping unless they are all guy on guy. i cant believe i missed this thread


----------



## vanity (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> excuse me.....what about me...i will pay for shipping unless they are all guy on guy. i cant believe i missed this thread




hey, what's wrong with guy-on-guy porn? Most of those guys are bodybuilders and spend countless hours in the gym. Right David?


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd give them to J'bo!!!  She's way cuter than all of us combined!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

so she can get sex anytime she wants  me and crono has a girl i am well lonely haha


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

hey hey i am single  i NEED PORN....please satan please  my collection is gettin old. hey you got some Jenna in there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Alright, I'm here to take over.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

Crashy...so i geuss your date did not go so well the other night? pm me the details


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

My wife is away for the weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, I'm here to take over.



SCREW YOU!!!!! you have a girl. get her to make you porn


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

So what else do I have to do?


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 28, 2003)

wut kinda porn i like pooooooorrrrnnnn


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 28, 2003)

any buttman


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 28, 2003)

i likes de butts


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't _necessarily_ want the porn. I want to win and decide who gets _most_ of the porn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Butts are my fav!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Now let me see...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

To be a post whore...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

i understand it...i love porn  

rock...you aint getting it


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

you can say...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

or post...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

well ok you can have it....its probably all homemade satan porn


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

whatever you want...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

regardless if...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

it makes sense...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

or follows a...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

logical train of...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

though, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well ok you can have it....its probably all homemade satan porn


Who you talking to J'bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

you.

and whoring will get you no where cause satan pm'ed me and said i could have it so you can all go home now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you.
> 
> and whoring will get you no where cause satan pm'ed me and said i could have it so you can all go home now


Like I'm going to believe you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm gonna call you the porn queen from now on!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

If your nice, maybe I'll tell Satan to send them your way after I win.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

This is my chance to win something, regardless!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

And add some posts onto my stats.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

he has my addy and is sending them next week...sorry guys girls always win in the porn contests


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> he has my addy and is sending them next week...sorry guys girls always win in the porn contests


Well, I'm still going to whore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

I have to catch up with the rest of the whores here.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

I wouldn't even think of posting in a thread like this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I wouldn't even think of posting in a thread like this.


Haha, you just did. How funny!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

It will make everyone think that I like to  watch porn.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

is this a joke?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Now I'm...


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

And the last thing I want people to think of if that I would even THINK about watching that stuff!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

going to start...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

hee haa your so funny


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

posting my favorite...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

smilies!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll be back in a sec. Damn tape in VCR just got jammed! Don't know how I am going to replace Debbie Does Dallas...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I'll be back in a sec. Damn tape in VCR just got jammed! Don't know how I am going to replace Debbie Does Dallas...


Just grab your backup copy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Ah yes smileys..


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

I hope everybody realises Satan is not really going to give away his porn. No respectable married man would!  This is like one of those "What would you do for a Klondike bar" stunts.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Thing is, we all know that already, and so does he. This is mearly a post whore thread. Nothing more!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Exactly! Or a more accurate description would be- Keep Rock from studying thread!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Where do you find your smilies from?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Hold on


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Iwill


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

post the


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

link in a sec. Did you know that the administrator has said that you can only post a reply every ten seconds? Just happened to me.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 10 seconds.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Now here is the link for the smileys.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Link For Tons Of Smileys Here Rock Chunkymonkey


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks, but it's chunkymonkey!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

I know! I just edited it. I forgot what it was for a sec


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

That's awesome!!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

I got a few other too


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I know! I just edited it. I forgot what it was for a sec


HaHa, too funny man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this one!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_


That is so cool! Is that from the same site?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

No it isn't


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is another site.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

More Smiley's Link People Will Never See In This Thread Link Cause They Wont Scroll Back To See The Link


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> More Smiley's Link People Will Never See In This Thread Link Cause They Wont Scroll Back To See The Link


I like all this smilie crap!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok, how do I post from that second site into here?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Which second site?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> More Smiley's Link People Will Never See In This Thread Link Cause They Wont Scroll Back To See The Link


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Oh ok, I forgot, it's not in English. Ok, heres how you do it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok I have to give you the page with UBB-Code


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I'll be back in a sec. Damn tape in VCR just got jammed! Don't know how I am going to replace Debbie Does Dallas...




It might be a good idea that it ruined.   Girls back then had pubes from one side of an outer thigh to the other side!  YUuckkk!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice Rock.... all these wonderful posts to tapes your not getting unless J'bo gives them to you!  

Which won't happen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Nice Rock.... all these wonderful posts to tapes your not getting unless J'bo gives them to you!
> 
> Which won't happen!


She can keep them. As long as I'm doing this I'm not studying!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Just wait a few more minutes for that link. Got people over now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Jay-B (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Just wait a few more minutes for that link. Got people over now.


No problem man. I'll be heading in soon, I'll catch it tomorrow morning. Enjoy your company!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It might be a good idea that it ruined.   Girls back then had pubes from one side of an outer thigh to the other side!  YUuckkk!!!


david you certainly know your porn!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

I am having soooo much fun with these!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2003)

And Good Night!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Damn! Just when you were going to say goodnight I was gonna post that link!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is the Original page [ you wont be able to read it]
Here


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

And here you can click on the smileys for the code rock.
Here For Smiley Code


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got Jenna, Brianna Banks, and some Ametuer stuff.  Even homemade eBay porno tapes.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

...and like 20 hours worth of porn.  FREE PORN


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

I thought I knew the winner, but man, Rock has you all whored out.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Seen all that crap already TSG.
All Garbage
What you gonna give us that we ain't already seen??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't want to frighten you.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

I have to look in the mirror every morning. You really think you can scare me??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

k this is now officially the most boring thread on im thanks to you two


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

We won. Now the most boring thread. We did it TSG, and no one even knew we where partners on this. SUCKERS!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

congrats


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

J'Bo.  You want 'em?  I can't wait three days.  Besides who wants to read 2 pages of smilies?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree. I can't read 2 pages of that either.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 28, 2003)

Besides, we agreed in the beginning on who would win...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Rock?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Roll?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

No, rock4832.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no me it was 3 days i got nights to go including this one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well 2


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

O.K.

At 6:18 a.m. on Nov 30th I'm gonna tally it up.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fuckin awesome


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

But Rock4832 is embarassing you right now.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya i'm waitin for the head ache to leave but the most he can have is 100 posts i can do that in 15mins....dam 10 second waiting period


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

He did kinda cheat with all those smilies.  Posts without words, to me, don't qualify as posts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

haha then he's screwed i'm gonna have close to a good 500 solid posts lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so satan whats up


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm kinda dreading making that final count.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

lol you can just award me the winner now


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

I thought you want to wait?

I might just send it to J'Bo anyway, so I can get her address!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'll wait unless i can win now  

but thats a scandulious plan for j'bo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

wait.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

oky doky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Good dog.  Now roll over so I can rub your belly.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

are you sure you wanna do that? red rocket red rocket!!!..ever see that south park?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

haha i'm bored guess i must start jacking my post count up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and getting free porn in the process


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no ones around to post....except satan but i need alota posts in an hour so i'll continue posting without him


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Red Rocket...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well not a limit of an hour but i wanna be able to pass up rock by then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

it's like i'm talking to someone?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but i don't know who i'm sapposed to be talking to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but now i'm talking about an imaginary person to an imaginary person? kinda scary if you ask me like theres something out there


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

is there?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

this kinda feeds the insanity in my head


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but someone told me if you talk to yourself it's ok as long as you don't answer back


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i answer back


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

many times.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

has anyone ever seen someone carry on a conversation with themselfs?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i know this one lady was scared one day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i was playing out this senario like daydreaming in my head but speaking outloud while walking throught the grocery store


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i was like i'll get you! you bastard! i'll burn your house down! with you in it! and your mom too! lol someone pissed me off earlier in the day


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fuckin crappy drivers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

you know fast drivers don't kill people it's the slow ones that do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> this kinda feeds the insanity in my head



Some people say I suffer from insanity when I actually enjoy it.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Some people say I suffer from insanity when I actually enjoy it.





ya people don't know what they're talkin about i'm just thinking on paper well er... sorta


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you know fast drivers don't kill people it's the slow ones that do



the make the fast drivers crash :tes:


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

*** my bad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

serious have you ever been driving normaly and someone slo is infront of you going like 10mph? and you try to pass and almost get in an accident? cause someone in your blind spot?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

see fuck slow drivers and old people and truck drivers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well some truck drivers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

mostly the ones who don't stop for red lights and try to say it's your fault!!??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fuck serious and theres no cameras to show it wasn't and it was 2:30 in the morning so no witnesses


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

can you fuckin believe that!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well it pisses me off for sure


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

anyone see the new matrix????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

it fuckin rocks oh ya!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

you can say i'm a matrix geek


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i understood the whole second one too people are lame or dumb if they can't *no offence to anyone* and i also thought that one was awsome too


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

I see Crash of the "old" is back.  

Who are ya talkin' to??  THe "invisible" Bigss?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i dunno possibly?? waitin for someone to reply i dunno?? but your here you gonna whore it up for awhile??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

have you seen the new matrix???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Fight for the PORN!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

oh i'm on the way to having that collection at my house  i'll never have to download porn again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well maybe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya probably


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

actully i would for sure  lifes a long time not to download porn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Something about porn on the computer is better than porn on the VCR.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Sticky mouse I guess.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya it's a suprise to you never know what your gonna get


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

when are they gonna make actual virtual porn? that'd be so cool lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but i had sex recently so i don't really need it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey, rock has you destroyed for the last 24 hours.  But as I said I think I'll toss his smilies posts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya i didn't do a giant huge thread this time though?? Oh well lol just makes me look like a desperate freak when i do that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hey, rock has you destroyed for the last 24 hours.  But as I said I think I'll toss his smilies posts.




haha destroyed!? LOL!! I'm just getting warmed up wait till i get 2 or 3 windows goin but i'm focusin on this ne thread so i can't do that for awhile


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm arguing to my friend over who he thinks was the biggest artist influencing artist that died


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

he says tupac


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i said john lennon


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

now were arguing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

haha it's funny but he's probably gonna get butt hurt and all pissy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

meh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm raping him in the argument lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i think he might press charges


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

cause he was raped


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

oh well im not one to gloat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but he's typing alot he probably has a great big rebutal


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dam turkeys kicking and making me sleepy lol i made a huge plate of it earlier


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i think the arguments over i'm not sure


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

or this is the eye of the tornado crap i hope not this topics kinda lame lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

lol well not really i know alot about music history for some reason? haha and influences dam i didn't know i knew half this shit lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

now were in a symantics war


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ok i'm ove that anyway


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

over* my bad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dam rock j'bo heelholler? you'll gonna lose satan you can get the box ready lol no one has the time i do haha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

serious i'm racked up with an injury and a weekend free from school ya'll ain't got nada


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and i'm loaded up on starbucks from earlier they felt sorry for me so they gave me a free huge drink plus the one i already had lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

my friend just had acl surgey he was on crtches too we were the gimp crew tonight it was so funny


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

people were like same car and we had to explain it like a 1000 times


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but dam it a great conversation starter with hot girls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

not to losers who can't get girls break your leg


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and your friends or blow his acl and have him get surgey


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and then go hang out with each other


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

at a place with hot chicks like startbucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so ya anyway


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

I finally got over my EX girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!! (i'm actully gonna do a thread on this so everyone can read)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i realized how much i hate her


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

what a dirty bitch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no let me tell you my awesome process


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i didn't even know i was gonna get over her it was totally crazy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

like i was goin on bitching about her to this girl and she asked why we broke up and i was like shit i'm giving her the full version of the story


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so i wrote like 3 pages on why we broke up and sent it to her


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and she read it and said it was the most fucked up thing she ever read and that finally gave me closure........man i hate that girl


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

CLOSURE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

It feels great to have that bitch outa my head or atleast her little demon outa it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dirty bitch i hate her anyway


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

actully not anyway it took me a year for that to happen do you know how long that is?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

shit and now for some reason theres a girl who really like me and i really don't think that she's that bad........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dam just when you get your head straight from the first girl theres another to come fuck your head up.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

man is fate crule or what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

actully i don't believe in fate


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i believe in destiny but it's up to me to reach it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

or i'll just rob myself of my destiny


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

just my philosophy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

everyones just gone to bed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

*screen play starts here*


all alone


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

emptyness~~


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

hello!!!! *echo* hello the echo fades to silence


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

it's so dark in here i wonder where i am...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

a scream in the silence from the distance!? what is that i ask my self!? this is like a cave or something is someone hurting that girl whats going on i have to go find out!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> He did kinda cheat with all those smilies.  Posts without words, to me, don't qualify as posts.


Not really cheat, more of a loophole.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

hey my screen play got interupte


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> And here you can click on the smileys for the code rock.
> Here For Smiley Code


THanks Heeholler, that's awesome. This works well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k this is now officially the most boring thread on im thanks to you two


I kinda thought the all canandians post was the most boring.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm just gonna ignore the ineruptions this little play i got goin on is kinda fun to write


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Hey, rock has you destroyed for the last 24 hours.  But as I said I think I'll toss his smilies posts.


Hey, I worked hard on those smilies!! Besides, they are entertaining!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

I run through the turnnel to find a a monster of sorts trying to capture this girl "come here how dare you defy the emporer you will be dead cause of you insulence"


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Alright, here is a story...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Can you find anything...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

wrong with it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Here it goes...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

One fine day in the middle of the night


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Two dead men got up to fight


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Back to back they faced each other


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Drew their swords and shot each other


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

A deaf policeman who heard the noise


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Came to rescue the two dead boys


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

They got on their bikes and walked away


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

And a speechless man was left to say


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

If you think any part of this story is untrue


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i quickly take no time run behind the monster and strike him  he falls to the ground and scrambles away stands oppsing me he yells you dare atack the Emperors mineon, i quickly charge him again with a fury of punches my hands moving faster than i can even see just feel with a strang sence


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Ask the blind man he saw it too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Alright, I'm ready to workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Just getting my shake ready.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Today is Traps, neck and abs.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ok you gayed up my story now it's time for me to whore  it's on


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i do this to win now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

it has now become a compitition i see


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ok you gayed up my story now it's time for me to whore  it's on


I have to admit your pretty intimidating. You must have been up all night, and here your still posting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Can't you see TGS is just using us?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm not going  lose so i'll be here till tomorrow at 6:30 posting and post and posting relentlessly


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

He wants to tear us apart Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Can't you see TGS is just using us?




 he's probably laughing his ass off


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Don't let him do that, you do and HE wins.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

But we can beat him, just let me win!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> He wants to tear us apart Crash




lol i'm just whorin to whore lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> he's probably laughing his ass off


I don't think he's the only one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well i could let you win


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but wheres the fun in that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

he's probably gonna send it to j'bo either way


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> lol i'm just whorin to whore lol


Me too, look- I'm like 6,000 posts behind you. I need to bump that sucker up. What better place than this thread?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

oh well still fun whorin


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Hell, I plan to keep posting here even after this weekend. This is the training grounds!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Me too, look- I'm like 6,000 posts behind you. I need to bump that sucker up. What better place than this thread?




none unless 4 at a time if you feel up for it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hell, I plan to keep posting here even after this weekend. This is the training grounds!




lol this is one of the new whore threads


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

now what other threads to kill


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> he's probably gonna send it to j'bo either way


We need a contest where J'bo sends some homemade porn.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i think we need to bring that idea up to her


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

maybe pay her


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> none unless 4 at a time if you feel up for it


Haha! I'd love to, but the gym is calling. I'll be back in 3 hours (when I'm supposed to be studying collecting stool specimans!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> maybe pay her


I don't think we have enough money! It may have to be a mutual agreement!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

what the hell are you studying!? shit?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I don't think we have enough money! It may have to be a mutual agreement!




dam maybe i could costar


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

with her  no ideas


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

.....only


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

none of that fag mcnasty stuff nuh uh!  ok i'm in that happy fun no sleep stage


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what the hell are you studying!? shit?


Nursing. Well, yeah about the same thing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

look what i do for porn


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I have to stop and buy some creatine on my way to the gym.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Nursing. Well, yeah about the same thing!




 the same thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I wanna pick up the new musclemag for Gopro's article too.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Who's gonnna be the first to get 25,000 posts here?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I have to stop and buy some creatine on my way to the gym.



cool! what kind ya gonna buy????


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

This is my first time working neck, but it needs it.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I bet you no one can doit.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I mean do it.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I mispelled do it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> cool! what kind ya gonna buy????


Don't know yet. Was using Swole V2, but I want to try something else now.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I accidentally spelt it doit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Who's gonnna be the first to get 25,000 posts here?


In this thread?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And is spelt really even a word?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Good to see your back Heeholler!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> In this thread?


Yup this thread.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Since no one will beat david the post whore's total.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Yup this thread.


We need more people in here!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I wonder how many pages this thread can go?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I wonder how many pages this thread can go?


I say 50.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

lol man i'm hyper


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

50


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Heading to the gym.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

500


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

bye bye


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

5000 pages


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

maybe even 50,000 pages?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Woohoo the gym!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Not me.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Off today from gym.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Rest day.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Need rest.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Lot's of it.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Especially after


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

All that I


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Ate for


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanksgiving.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

look at this little guy postin away


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

a little whore at work


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And I have only 233 posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm so proud


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I mean 234


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

235


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And the 10 second rule still sucks...


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

238


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

not the time either


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

The ### of posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya i always hated the 10 sec rule


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so what up hellholler or whatever?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fatigue kicks in fast


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes it does


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

wow it's only almost 8am and i'm tired man i'm getting too old for this


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Im older


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Got to get new keyboard


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

This one I have sucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

man i need like 1000 more posts


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I might as well


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Use last years


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Christmas gift certificate


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dam people why's everyone want my porn?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I have for Best Buys


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i say it's mine cause no ones gonna beat me


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Here is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

not you


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

A free porn site


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

not rock


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

not j'bo


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

www.allthefreepornyouwant.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

not crono


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

that link doesn't work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dam tease


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

making up links


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

trying to fool people outa winning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

not me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so ya wonder how long it'll take me to watch all this porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

wonder how many movies there are


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

the link does work


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I just spelled it wrong


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i bet i can give them away as gifts


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Here is the right one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

HA!!!!! give them away ya right!!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

www.allthefreepornformeandmealone.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ok


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

nope still not working


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

www.allthefreeporncauseiwonthepostwhorecontest.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

cheater


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

They work for me!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

hahahahaha won what? are you on crack?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

nope i don't think they do


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

cause i'm going to win


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and win i will


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

King Crash will rule you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

porns all mine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

mine mine mine


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

muhahaha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

don't i look/feel desperate


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ah fuck it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

it's free porn!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i don't get this chance everyday!!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And after you discover


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so might as well take advatage of it


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

That TSG


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

poor satan he's gotta read all this nonsence


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Just created this thread


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

for people to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> That TSG



what a great man free porn


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

post whore in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

he better not of


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

since he really doesn't


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

have any


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'll be bitter i want porn


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

free porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

hahaha i sound like a dirty old man lol


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

to give away


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

back in my day we hada walk 15miles uphill both ways to get our porn


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

He told me so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

that he started this thread


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well you better give up now huh?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

just to fool people


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no use wasting time


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

into really believing


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

that he had free porn to give away


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

lol man are we really that pathetic?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

so I guess


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

posting all night long for free porn?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

wait wait ya i am


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

that he has the last


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

laugh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

porn porn porn porn pu-puh-pu-PORN!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

you'll see!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

it was all


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

did you know porn spelt backwards is nrop?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

a joke that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so i heard.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

are there porn chairities? or is this one?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

did you know that the number 8 backwards in a mirror still looks like the number 8? It doesn't look backwards!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

atleast satans helping out needy people lol kinda an oxymoron


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And so does the letter W


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> did you know that the number 8 backwards in a mirror still looks like the number 8? It doesn't look backwards!



and o


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And the letter O


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And the number 0


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

an I


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And T


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

talking about letter is boring


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Capital T not little t


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

letters suck ass


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

exspecially F i hate f


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

But all the letters spell porn if you put them together right


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i remeber this one time i got an F it sucked mt daddy was angry


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I dont like the  letter X


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I like triple XXX better


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

he grounded me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fuckin teachers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

they have the power to ruin lifes


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Maybe I'll just change the alphabet to suit me better


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fuck them


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I like to sit in front in class


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

you do that


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Makes me look like I am paying attention


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

When i really am thinking about


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

bet it'll work out great


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

la la la


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i know your getting tired


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Only 298 more post to go for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

sleepy


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

free access to porn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

only..


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

good thing I dont have to work today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya never gonna happen lol


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

else I wouldnt get all the rest of


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

the senseless posts I need


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i don't have to work all weekend


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

for free porn


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I have the weekend off


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and i don't have to sleep either


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And I am well rested


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

with lots of coffe in the house


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Only 299 to go


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i have diet pills


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm over the posts that make sence just fragments of sentences  from now on


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

trying to post whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

nonsence


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

on 3 different boards


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

just whorin i'm not really readin anything


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

sounds like fun


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

at the same time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

free porn there too


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

is fun!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

that'd be cool


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

back and forth


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

a post here and a post there


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

sometimes forgetting


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

blah blah blah


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

which board I am on


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

die!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm gonna win


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

but that is ok


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

fuckin 10seconds


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

cause I have nothing to do this weekend


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

except post all over here.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

k it's up lol i got a stop watch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

and now i'm gonna kick ass


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

i found a way to beat the 10 second rule!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no stopping me now


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

how so?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Now I know how to do it and not worry about the 10 second rule!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

do tell??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'd love to know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

so you said. how?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Open multiple windows up on destop! just switch back and forth


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

tell tell tell


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I mean desktop


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

k i can try that


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Browser windows that is


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i think it just takes more than 10secs to switch and write


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya it does


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

cause it didn't work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

just makes it a little faster


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

sorta


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dam i'm tired lol


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

You got to type faster


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i need some coffee


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

for it to work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i needa wake up!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no doz time!!!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I need to make a cup of coffe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

no it says the 10 sec rules still in affect


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Im not tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ok?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I just need a cup.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

la la la


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

bored as anything


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

have nothing to do today


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

lalalalala


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

well if i'm up during the day i might


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

la de da de da


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

but i'm on vampire sleeping schedual


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

a year from now


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I wonder if anyone is going to


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

it kinda sucks everyone thinks your a crackhead


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

read every page of


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

me i don't care


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

this thread because they are bored


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya serious he's gonna have alota reading to do


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

wonder if he's gonna do it all or just give it to j'bo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

probably j'bo


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

and there will be a quiz on content when he is done


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

hope not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

ya no one in their right mind would read all this nonsence


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

There is no porn. He just made that up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

me? i wouldn't and i have no life


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i know the bastard


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I feel like I am 18 years old again posting stuff like this


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

whorin is my favorite sport


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

But it is fun to feel like a kid again


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

how old r u?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

20's 30's 40's?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

beats playin with GI Joe's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

70's?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

40's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

Actully gi joes are pretty bomb


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

dirty old man tryin to get porn lol jk


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Gi joes with kung fu grip are the best


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Yup, dirty ole man!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

thats kinda kinki lol kung fu grip lol


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

But at least its free


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

lol my visions going i've been looking at the screen tooooooo long


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Like this other porn site I know


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

www.otherpornsiteforfreeporn.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i need food and need to go to bed


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

If I keep going at this rate


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I will have 2000 useless posts


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

By the end of the night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2003)

i'm out till later tonight peace


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

But I will be up and


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

posting here in short


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

broken


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

sentence


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

structures


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

which I guess


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

is really not a bad thing


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And now I am the only one here!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I have this place all to myself now!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Mine mine mine!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

To post away and do whatever I want here


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Nah nah nah nah nah nah!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

The really sad thing is


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

not that I'm posting in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

But that I just took 10 minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

to read all the past posts!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Did you know I'm a top poster now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Only crashman is ahead of me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I did Trap and neck at the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Hurt my elbow again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

That sucks so much!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I hope it doesn't keep me from w/o again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I had a pretty good w/o though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

there is no way I could do that weight w/out straps though


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Not during power week at least.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Before my w/o I picked up some generic creatine


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Something by bodytech or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Last night I watched 3 movies.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Too fast and too furious


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I hurt my finger yesterday


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Platoon


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

It hurts now


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I just finished transfering pictures from my camera


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

and In Hell


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

To my computer


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I hurt my finger yesterday


Then i would stop sticking it there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> I just finished transfering pictures from my camera


what are the pics of?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Speaking of Hell...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

First time seeing Platoon. I liked it!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Just pics of my work construction site and stuff I am doing there


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Fast and furious II was alright.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Just pics of my work construction site and stuff I am doing there


Anything exciting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

In Hell was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

a little disturbing though.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Nope. Just the 500,000 dollar houses I work on but can never afford to live in


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Of course Platoon was pretty disturbing too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

My favorite war movie is Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Nope. Just the 500,000 dollar houses I work on but can never afford to live in


Ha Ha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Well, now I'm past stool specimans...


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Saving Private Ryan was a great movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

and onto urine specimans


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Gamecubes Medal Of Honor reminds me of that movie


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

The game kinda starts like the movie


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Saving Private Ryan was a great movie


Yeah, I could only watch it once though.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I need a shower


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Don't have a gamecube.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And a shave


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a ps2


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Gamecube is pretty good


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Want a nintendo 64


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Metroid Prime is a hard game to figure out on it though


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I need a shower too. Wife comes home tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I loved metroid on nintendo


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Nintendo 64's are real cheap to buy now


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Only 29 dollars here in the mall where I live


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Yeah, but I have no time between school and work though!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I gave away all my games and nintendo 64 to nephews


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Might buy an x box


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

$29 in New Jersey?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Yup. in the Ocean County Mall


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Did you like your Nintendo 64? I like zelda games.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

My favorite game was Quake on it. I could still play it now if I have N64 here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I like strategy and role playing games


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I never played Zelda


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Never played quake, any good?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Zelda was the BEST


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I like shoot em up games like Doom and Duke Nuke Em and Quake


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Quake is the best game I have played


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I like baseball games too.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I hope gamecube comes out with a quake version


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Have you ever played ps2?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I actually don't like any sports games for any system


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Never did


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Do you actually have a gun for those games?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

It seems the new games and systems are just too complicatd.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes, all kinds of weapons


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Guess that's a sign I'm getting old!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Quake was like escaping hell


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

fight all kinds of demons and stuff and ogres


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I mean an actual gun you hook up to your system.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I might download it off Kazaa and play it on my comp now that I think of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

That sounds cool


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

No, no gun hookup to system


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

You would like it. Download it off Kazaa. It is a cool game


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

What about that gun?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I don't like Kaaza, messed up my computer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Sucks about the gun. That's what I would like


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Maybe I'll just pick up a nint 64 anyway.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Use Kazaa lite, not the old kazaa version


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm looking at all the games you can get with it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I'll have to look for that- Kaaza lite


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I will get link and post it here


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I also like the mario games


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

http://kazaalite.tk/


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I guess I like kid games.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm going to head out to study for a bit.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Mario is cool. I got all the stars in n64 . every one of them. Was hard to do too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I'll be back!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

www.winmx.com


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

http://www.neo-modus.com/


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

Why don't you guy's just transcribe an encyclopedia into here, letter by letter.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

Aa


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

(ä)


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

f


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

r


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

o


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

m


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

(space)


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

L


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

a


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

t


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

i


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

n


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

((space))


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

f
o
r

a
q
u
a
.
.
.

and continue on like that until you reach the Z's

Did you guy's know that you can only post once every 10 seconds?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Movement patterns and the medium-sized city. Tenants on the move in Gweru, Zimbabwe.

Grant M.

PIP: During 1965-79, urban growth rates accelerated and continued after Zimbabwe's independence in 1980. For 1960-80, the estimated urban growth rate was 5.6% as compared with the natural growth rate of 3.5% and urban growth rate of 5.0% to 8.1% for the period 1982-92. Gweru, Zimbabwe, had a population of 110,000 in 1990, and as the provincial capital it is an important destination for rural and interurban migrants. Between 1982 and 1990 there was a 4.9% growth rate, resulting in the municipal waiting list for housing to exceed 14,000 in mid-1990. In a large study on migration and rental shelter, 188 tenants were interviewed in high, low-medium density, and periurban areas of the city with the intent of tracing respondents and the nature of migration streams. Regarding origins and connections, only one-fifth of the migrants were born in Gweru, more than half were born in rural areas, and the rest in other urban areas. More than 90% still had rural homes. Two-thirds made rural home visits six times or less a year and one-fourth visited seven times a year to once a month. 40% of the migrants to Gweru originated in larger cities, 24% in smaller urban areas, and 36% in rural areas. 58% moved to high density areas, 34% to low-medium, and 8% to peri-urban areas. The dominant motive was the search for employment and direct transfers, thus economic factors dominated over social factors. Three groups were distinguished according to length of stay: 1) 5 years or less who lived mainly in high and low-medium density housing; 2) 6-15 years; and 3) more than 15 years who lived in low density and high density areas. Regarding the previous two migrations, two-thirds stayed at the previous place for 5 years of less. The reasons for migration were overcrowding, family, and employment. Within Gweru high mobility was typical: one-third initiated one step, 43% initiated two steps, and 27% initiated three steps. Lodgers were the most mobile since one-third were moving three times


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Female labour force integration and the alleviation of urban poverty: a case study of Kingston, Jamaica.

Holland J.

PIP: The author posits that female labor force integration in Jamaica accomplishes little in alleviating poverty and making maximum use of human resources. Women are forced into employment in a labor market that limits their productivity. Women have greater needs to increase their economic activity due to price inflation and cuts in government spending. During the 1980s and early 1990s the country experienced stabilization and structural adjustment resulting in raised interest rates, reduced public sector employment, and deflated public expenditures. Urban population is particularly sensitive to monetary shifts due to dependency on social welfare benefits and lack of assets. Current strategies favor low wage creation in a supply-side export-oriented economy. These strategies were a by-product of import-substitution industrialization policies during the post-war period and greater control by multilateral financial institutions in Washington, D.C. The World Bank and US President Reagan's Caribbean Basin Initiative stressed export-oriented development. During the 1980s, Jamaican government failed to control fiscal policy, built up a huge external debt, and limited the ability of private businessmen to obtain money for investment in export-based production. Over the decade, uncompetitive production declined and light manufacturing increased. Although under 10% of new investment was in textile and apparel manufacturing, almost 50% of job creation occurred in this sector and 80% of all apparel workers were low-paid women. Devaluation occurred both in the exchange rate and in workers' job security, fringe benefits, union representation, and returns on skills. During 1977-89 women increased employment in the informal sector, which could not remain competitive under devaluation. Women's stratification in the labor market, high dependency burdens, and declining urban infrastructure create conditions of vulnerability for women in Jamaica.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

LOCUS       NP_942587               2156 aa            linear   VRL 29-NOV-2003
DEFINITION  RNA-dependent RNA polymerase (L protein) [Puumala virus].
ACCESSION   NP_942587
VERSION     NP_942587.1  GI:38566290
DBSOURCE    REFSEQ: accession NC_005225.1
KEYWORDS    .
SOURCE      Puumala virus
  ORGANISM  Puumala virus
            Viruses; ssRNA negative-strand viruses; Bunyaviridae; Hantavirus.
REFERENCE   1  (residues 1 to 2156)
  AUTHORS   Piiparinen,H., Vapalahti,O., Plyusnin,A., Vaheri,A. and Lankinen,H.
  TITLE     Sequence analysis of Puumala virus Sotkamo strain L segment
  JOURNAL   Unpublished
REFERENCE   2  (residues 1 to 2156)
  AUTHORS   Plyusnin,A.
  TITLE     Direct Submission
  JOURNAL   Submitted (30-OCT-1995) Alexander Plyusnin, Department of Virology,
            Haartman Institute, Helsinki University, Haartmaninkatu 3,
            Helsinki, FIN-01301, Finland
COMMENT     Method: conceptual translation.
FEATURES             Location/Qualifiers
     source          1..2156
                     /organism="Puumala virus"
                     /strain="Sotkamo"
                     /db_xref="taxon:11604"
                     /segment="segment L"
     Protein         1..2156
                     /product="RNA-dependent RNA polymerase (L protein)"
     CDS             1..2156
                     /coded_by="NC_005225.1:37..6507"
ORIGIN      
        1 mekyrdiher vkeavpgets avecldlldr lyavrhdvvd qmikhdwsdn kdreqpiglv
       61 llmagvpndv iqsmekrvip gspsgqilrs ffkmtpdnyk itgnliefie vtvtadvarg
      121 vrekilkyqg glefieqllq ieaqkgncqs gfkikfnvva vrtdgsnist qwpsrrnegv
      181 vqamrliqad infvrehlik ndergaleam fnlkfhvtgp kvrtfdipny rpqplcqpil
      241 enlvdycknw lgtdhafafk evtgqrvfnv freeeeihas kyghsrkprn fllcqislqs
      301 pylpstiasd qydtrlacse ilknypetpl qllardmayk yitldhddii nyynprvyfk
      361 ptqnikepgt fklnlsnmdp kskalidvis kdskkgvfge lidsvdvasq vqhnecskti
      421 ekilsdlevn lgdvangldq pkkttgvddi lrkfydnelv kylisvirkt tawhlghllr
      481 ditesliaha glkrskywsa hgyacgsvll cilpskslev agsfirfftv fkeglglidt
      541 dnldskaeid gvswcfskii sldlnrllal niafekslla tatwfqyyte dqghfplqha
      601 lrsvfafhfl lsvsqkmklc aifdnlryli pavtstysgf eplirkffer pfksalevyl
      661 ygiikvllvs laqnnkirfy srvrllgltv dqstigasgv ypslmsrvvy khyrslisea
      721 ttcfflfekg lhgnlteeak ihletvewar kfrekerelg syimeegyhi qdvlnnqvav
      781 eqqlfcqevv elaaqelnty lhaksqvmas nimnkhwdkp yfsqtrnisl kgmsgalqed
      841 ghlaasvtli eairflnhsq nnptvlelye qtkkqraqar ivrkyqrtea drgffittlp
      901 trvrleiied yydaiakvvp eeyisygger kilniqqale kalrwasges eiqsslghsi
      961 klkrklmyvs adatkwspgd nsakfrrftq slydglrddk lkncvvdalr niyetdffis
     1021 rklhryidnm gelsdevldf lsffpnkvsa sikgnwlqgn lnkcsslfga aisllfkrvw
     1081 aklypelecf fefahhsdda lfiygylepi ddgtewfqyv tqqiqagnfh whavnqemwk
     1141 smfnlhehil lmgsikispk kttvsptnae flstffegca vsipfikill gslsdlpglg
     1201 yfddlaaaqs rcvkaldmga cpqlaqlgiv lctskverly gtapgmvnnp taylkvdrnl
     1261 ipiplggdgs msimelatag igmadknilk nafitykhak kdndryvlgl fkflmslsdd
     1321 ifqhdrlgef sfvgkvqwkv ftpksefefy dqysrkylel wseqhpvydy iiprgrdnll
     1381 vylvrklndp sivtamtmqs plqlrfrmqa kqhmkvcklg gewvtfrevl aaadafasey
     1441 rptlqdmelf qtlvnctfsk eyawrdflne vqcdvlttrq ihrpkvartf tvkerdqtiq
     1501 npitavigyk yaskvdeisd vldsalhpds lstdlqlmre gvyrelgldi sqpnvlkkva
     1561 pllyksgksr ivivqgnveg taesicsywl ktmslvktik vkpkkevlka vslygkkekv
     1621 gdlthlaamr lcievwrwck aneqdsvtwl kylvfenktl eqwvdlfcsr gvlpidpeiq
     1681 clgllvydlk gqkgllqiqa nrraysgkqy daycvqtyne etklyegdlr vtfnfgidca
     1741 rleifwdkke yiletsitqr nvlkilmeev tkellrcgmr fkteqvnssr svvlfktesg
     1801 fewgkpnvpc ivyrnctlrt glrvrhptnk afsitiqang framaqldee nprfllahay
     1861 hnlkdvryqa lqavgnvwfk mtqhklfinp iisagllenf mkglpaaipp aayslimnka
     1921 kisvdlfmfn ellalinpqn vlnldgieet segfttvsti sstqwseevs ltlddsdddd
     1981 dasnldytid lddidfetid lkediehflq desaytgdll iqteetevrk lrgmikilep
     2041 vklikswvsk glsidkiynp vniilmtrym skhynfqakq lslmdpydlt efesvvkgwg
     2101 ecvkdrfiel dqeaqrkvte ervlpedvlp dsffsfrhad illkrlfprd sassfy
//


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Let us now read some articles on Icelands newspaper.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Jólaljósin komin upp á Silfurtorgi og í Hafnarstræti í miðbæ Ísafjarðar   



Hátíðlegur blær hefur færst yfir miðbæ Ísafjarðar nú þegar jólasljósin hafa verið sett upp á Silfurtorgi og í Hafnarstræti. Mörgum þykir nóg um hversu snemma jólatilstandið hefst en aðventan fer í hönd og því geta jólaljósin varla talist ósmekklega snemma á ferð. Aðrir eru upprifnir yfir jólaljósavæðingunni og hefðu helst viljað fá þau mikið fyrr til að lýsa upp skammdegið enda hefur mátt sjá einkareknar jólaseríur á nokkrum húsum á Ísafirði um hríð. Lítið hefur verið um snjó á Ísafirði það sem af er vetrar en fyrir skömmu lagði smá föl yfir jörðina svo heldur hefur birt til


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

You really can appreciate an article better when written in its original language.


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice whoring guys!!!  I'm quite impress with these numbers in such a short time (day)



You've made "King Whore" very proud!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Wow! That is an honor coming from you David! Thanks!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2003)

Heeholler you suck,  you've been a member since oct. 2002 and only have 400 posts?  I have 323 and have been here since Aug. 2003.  You better start whorin it up buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Nice whoring guys!!!  I'm quite impress with these numbers in such a short time (day)
> 
> 
> ...


A compliment from the King Whore!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

I usually whore it up on another site I belong to. Just have to start whoring here more, thats all!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Just watched Final Destination 2.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Now THIS is one interesting read! You must read this article here about this guy.. oh well you'll see! It is in Gaelic so enjoy!

Fuaim jazz air a??? fón no gaoth chùbhraidh sa ghréin

CHA robh dùil agam gun canainn seo gu bràth, ach tha cus de cheòl math Albannach a??? tighinn a-mach an-dràsta. 

Tha càrn cugallach de chlàran ùra ???na shuidhe ri m??? thaobh, agus bhithinn toilichte a bhith ag éisteachd ri aonan dhiubh a-mhàin, seach a bhith a??? ruith tromhpa mar chuideigin a tha dèanamh seo dìreach air son an airgid. S cinnteach gur e Celtic Connections a bu choireach, oir se sin an t-àm a tha sùilean an t-saoghail oirnn, ach saoil a bheil deireadh na bliadhna maoineachail a??? cur ris? 

Ach seo mi, co-dhiù, fo iomagain a-rithist mun luchd-ciùil uile a tha feuchainn ri biadh a chur air a??? bhòrd dìreach leis a??? cheòl aca. Mar sin, leugh seo, tagh clàr, agus ceannaich an-diugh e, oir b??? fhiach gach gin dhiubh seo a cheannach. 

Nì mi toiseach ciùin le Ceol More (sin mar a litricheas e e) bho Tony McManus (www. greentrax.com). Tha esan air fear dhen luchd-gitàr as fheàrr san t-saoghal, agus cha chuir Ceol More mealladh dùil oirbh. Se an rud neònach mu dheidhinn nach eil coltas uabhasach ceilteach a??? tighinn ás a??? chlàr ged a tha a??? mhòrchuid de na seataichean gu math ceilteach. Bha mi ga chluich nuair a ghliong a??? fòn, aon oidhche, agus shaoil am fear air ceann eil??? a??? fòn gun robh mi ann am bàr jazz. Ach chan eil mòran luchd-ciùil Albannach a??? dèanamh na tha McManus a??? dèanamh leis a??? ghitàr - air son ???s gu bheil e cho doirbh! Glacaibh Tony agus a chàirdean a??? cluich aig St Andrews in the Square, Glaschu, Di-Dòmhnaich sa tighinn (0141 548 6020), agus tha mi gealltainn gun coisich sibh a-mach fada nas ciùine. 

Anns an aon ghnè, tha Sugarcane, a??? chiad chlàr bho "Shine" (Alyth NicCormaig, Màiri Nic a??? Mhaighstir agus Corrinna Hewat) a??? faighinn thugaibh mar ghaoth chùbhraidh anns a??? ghrèin. Tha an triùir a??? seinn an Gàidhlig ???s am Beurla, le co-sheirmean teann, tàthach, còmhla ri clàrsach "electro" a tha collach ri boinnean uisge a??? tuiteam air meatailt. Se fuaim ùr a th??? ann, ach le grunnan òrain aosta, agus cudrom air na puirt á beul. Tha òrain ann cuideachd le Raibeart Burns agus Raibeart Tannahill, ach tha na rianan gu math eadar-dhealaichte (www.shine3.com). 

S truagh nach robh Sugarcane a-mach nuair a bha Survival Records a??? cur co-chruinneachadh ri chéile de cheòl ùr Gaidhealach, The Future Sound of Gaeldom, ach tha Alyth NicCormaig a??? faighinn a-steach co-dhiù. Ma tha ùidh agaibh ann an ceòl math Gaidhealach, aig an aon àm ri stoidhlean fasanta, seo clàr dhuibhse. Bho Capercaillie tro Shooglenifty agus Martyn Bennett gu Croft No 5 agus Salsa Celtica, tha buille ùr nodha a??? ruith tron a h-uile fear. "Se oidhirp a th??? ann," tha Sìm Wallace bho Survival Records ag ràdh, "sealltainn do luchd-èisteachd ùra - ???s a??? mhòrchuid ann an Sasainn - gu bheil rudeigin glè bhrosnachail a??? tachairt ann an ceòl Albannach." 

Tha dà lorg a??? seasamh a-mach dhòmhsa - Las Temporadas le Big Sky, a tha measgachadh fìdhlearachd agus ceòl na bocsa le samhlan eile ann an dòigh a shuidheadh gu comhartail ri taobh na Gorillaz, agus S Fhada Bhuainn Anna, le Nusa, far am bheil Ruairidh òg Caimbeul a??? seinn (s dòcha do a bhean, Anya) le drumannan sa chùl. Tha a h-uile rud math mu dheidhinn an òrain air a chumail, ach tha coltas ùr-nodha aige cuideachd. Se sin dìreach na tha mise lorg ann an ceòl ùr. 

A??? bruidhinn mu Ruairidh Caimbeul, tha Deaf Shepherd air an treas clàr aca, Even in the Rain, a thoirt a-mach leotha fhéin (www.deafshepherd.com). Cho math ri dà lorg dhiag tha film beag snog ann far a bheil gach ball den chòmhlan a??? mìneachadh na pàirt a tha iad a??? cluich (measgachadh de phuirt Ghaidhealach ???s de dh???òrain Ghallda). Tha iad air aon dhe na còmhlain as fheàrr a th??? againn, ???s iad a??? cluich beò. Tha beagan den neart sin air chall air a??? chlàr, ach tha na rianan agus a??? chluich fhathast ciad-chlas, agus tha iongnadh beag snog ann aig an deireadh, far a bheil Sam Brown a??? nochdadh air son Lost for Words at Sea a ghabhail. 

Thathar a??? meas gu bheil am Black Rose Ceilidh Band air fear de na còmhlain dannsa as fheàrr a tha mun cuairt. Cha rachainn an aghaidh sin, agus tha Stepping Out a??? gabhail nam port as féilleil agus gan toirt ri chèile anns an t-seòrsa stoidhle a tha sinn a??? cluinntinn air Robbie Shepherd a h-uile seachdain - ach le blas math Gaidhealach. Se ???n riochdaire cliùiteach Calum Malcolm a chuir ri chèile e, agus ged as e ceòl danns a th??? ann, b??? fhiach e cheannach dìreach air son rudeigin sunndach a chluich aig an taigh (www.gaelicmusic.com). 

Ged a rinn sibh bhur roghainn, cumaibh an sporan far a bheil e fhathast - s dòcha gum bi ùidh agaibh ann an consart, òraid no bùth-obrach. Ann an taigh òsta Taybank ann an Dùn Chailleann, tha Claire Mann agus Aaron Jones gu bhith cluich puirt agus òrain Albannach agus ??ireannach Di-Dòmhnaich sa tighinn (01350 727340). 

Tha Cliar gu bhith seinn aig an RSAMD ann an Glaschu air 13 Màrt, agus tha "Free Reed Day" a??? tachairt ann a-sin fad an latha Di-Sathairne 16 Màrt - se sin bùthan obrach agus taisbeanaidhean le gach ionnstramaid anns a bheil ribheid, bhon orghan bheòil chun a??? bhocsa (0141 332 4101). 

Ma tha sibh gur meas math gu leòr air son teagasg cho math ri ionnsachadh, tha Fèisean nan Gaidheal air bùth obrach a chur air dòigh gu oidean-ionnsachaidh a thrèanadh. Bidh i ann an Sabhal Mòr Ostaig thar 2 agus 3 Màrt, air son £30 (a??? gabhail a-steach àite-fuirich), agus bidh Andy Thorburn (duine laghach, tàlanta) agus Valerie Bryan ga stiùireadh. Tha bùth obrach eile gu bhith ann an ??th Tharacail air 9 Màrt, mu dheidhinn òrain Ghàidhlig a sgrìobhadh, le Eilidh NicCoinnich agus Seumas Mac an t-Sealgair (01463 225 559; david@feisean.org). 

Nas fhaide deas, tha Gillian Frame òg air chuairt an-dràsta leis a??? chòmhlan Back of the Moon, bho Biggar Di-Sathairne sa tighinn, tro Chille Mheàrnaig, Glenfarg agus Port Phàdraig gu Sruighlea air 23 Màrt. Tha Mairead Bennett gu bhith uabhasach trang, a??? seinn ann an "Celtic Women" gach oidhche bho 19 Màrt, a tòiseachadh an Inbhir Nis agus a??? crìochnachadh an Dùn ??ideann air 28 Màrt. Gheibh sibh barrachd fiosrachaidh


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

It was alright. I like seeing the different ways they come up with to knock off people.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Put on a Swedish article.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Swedish article coming up next.


----------



## loki (Nov 29, 2003)

porn saved my life once.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

What's the other site you whore up? Would they know chunkymonkey?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Holy @#$^$! I can't believe this!

Kommentarer till att förhandlingarna med Journalistförbundet avbrutits  


Förhandlingarna mellan Tidningsutgivarna och Journalistförbundet kring den ekonomiska upphovsrätten avbröts efter söndagens (16/11) förhandlingar. Eftersom Journalistförbundet avstod från att överhuvudtaget kommentera våra förslag fanns det ingen anledning att fortsätta samtalen. Det saknades helt enkelt förutsättningar för en meningsfull förhandling. 

Förhandlingarna
Den 8 september bjöd Tidningsutgivarna in Journalistförbundet till förhandlingar om den ekonomiska upphovsrätten. I vår inbjudan underströk vi att vår ambition var att en överenskommelse om upphovsrätten skulle vara tecknad innan de ordinarie kollektivavtalsförhandlingarna inleds kring årsskiftet. Vår erfarenhet från tidigare avtalsförhandlingar är att upphovsrättsfrågan annars riskerar att leda till blockeringar också i övriga frågor.

Vi har därefter träffat ledningen för Journalistförbundet vid tre tillfällen för att diskutera upphovsrätten. Bosse Svensson, vice ordförande i Tidningsutgivarna, och Björn Svensson, förhandlingschef, hade dessutom tillfälle att medverka vid Journalistförbundets centrala konferens för förtroendevalda på Djurö i början av oktober. I början av oktober förklarade Journalistförbundet att man accepterade inbjudan till särskilda förhandlingar om upphovsrätten.

När vi nu lyssnar på Journalistförbundet kan man nästan få intryck av att de är förvånade över att vi överhuvudtaget framför vårt krav - om att tidningarna som skall äga den ekonomiska upphovsrätten till det material som journalisterna producerar inom ramen för sin anställning. Sanningen är ju att Journalistförbundet är väl medvetet om att denna fråga har varit en av de mest prioriterade frågorna för Tidningsutgivarna under flera avtalsrörelser.

Vi har under 2003 också haft flera seminarier tillsammans med Journalistförbundet som har syftat till att vi skall skaffa oss samma information och fakta om dagspressens villkor och framtida förutsättningar. Dessa seminarier avslutades i början av september med Framtidsdagen, också det ett gemensamt, och ansåg båda parter, framgångsrikt arrangemang. Vi har vid dessa olika möten aldrig dolt att vår förhoppning har varit att vi utifrån en gemensam faktagrund också skall kunna formulera en gemensam ambition vad gäller förutsättningarna för dagspressens framtid. Vi har heller inte dolt att en av de viktigaste förutsättningarna för oss har varit att tidningarna friare skall få disponera den ekonomiska upphovsrätten.

Vad innebär vårt förslag?
Tidningsutgivarnas förslag är välkänt; den ekonomiska upphovsrätten för anställda medarbetare skall övergå till tidningen. Den ideella upphovsrätten berörs inte alls. Välkänt är också Journalistförbundets motstånd och invändningar. Vi konstaterade efter förra avtalsrörelsen att vi uppenbarligen inte lyckades övertyga vår motpart om att vår övergripande ambition är att utveckla tidningarna, att göra dem till trygga arbetsgivare med ökad publicistisk kvalitet. Sedan dess har vi därför gjort en hemläxa, vi har gått igenom de motargument som Journalistförbundet har framfört, ett efter ett. Vår ambition har varit att räta ut frågetecken och skapa ökad trygghet inför de förändringar som vi vill åstadkomma.

Ett led i detta arbete var att utarbeta Tidningsutgivarnas nya publicistiska program. Ett dokument som vi presenterade i början av året och där svensk dagspress beskriver sin viktiga publicistiska uppgift inom ramen för ett demokratiskt samhälle. Med detta program i ryggen kan vi med eftertryck avvisa varje påstående om att vi inte skulle värna publicistisk kvalitet och mångfald. Men vi har också kompletterat vårt konkreta förslag med vissa principiellt viktiga begränsningar. Dessa begränsningar är:

- Material får inte användas så att journalistens ideella rätt eller journalistiska anseende kränks. Tidningen skall påminna om detta vid överlåtelse.

- Journalisten måste godkänna om tidningen vill överlåta materialet för reklamändamål.

- ??verlåtelse till annan tidning får inte ske mot den ansvarige utgivarens vilja.

- Tidningen får endast överlåta material för publicering som omfattas av tryckfrihetsförordningen och yttrandefrihetsgrundlagen.

Väl att märka är att dessa begränsningar går längre än de inskränkningar som finns i det så kallade TV4-avtalet, som Journalistförbundet centralt har medverkat till teckna.

Journalistförbundets inställning
Journalistförbundet avstod alltså från att kommentera våra förslag. Istället upprepade Journalistförbundet sin "lösning" som innebär att det nu gällande avtalet möjliggör för parterna att lokalt sluta sådana avtal som vi vill göra i ett centralt avtal. Förbundet föreslog vidare att båda parter från central nivå skall resa runt i landet och hjälpa till med att sluta lokala avtal där det hittills har varit svårt. Det behövs ingen påminnelse till tidningsledarna; erfarenheten har visat oss att lokala avtal inte är en framkomlig väg. Vi har prövat och misslyckats. Det har, med något enstaka undantag, varit omöjligt att komma fram till fungerande lokala avtal med ett någorlunda substantiellt innehåll som har tillgodosett tidningarnas krav. Efter ett antal års försök betraktar vi den vägen som väl prövad och stängd.

Vad händer nu?
Tidningsutgivarna har satsat på en rak och ärlig process. Vi har målmedvetet arbetat för att underbygga våra krav med fakta och för att tillsammans med Journalistförbundet försöka finna en gemensam värdegrund för framtiden.
Dessvärre verkar detta inte ha lyckats. Journalistförbundet har tvärtom ännu en gång bekräftat att de inte kan tänka sig att släppa den vetorätt som journalisterna har idag vad gäller användningen av det material de producerar i tjänsten. Om Journalistförbundet är berett att ompröva sin hållning står vår dörr öppen för nya förhandlingar. Annars får frågan lösas inom ramen för kollektivavtalsförhandlingarna som inleds före årsskiftet.

Läs även Frågor & Svar här uppe till höger. Du kan även mejla dina synpunkter eller frågor rörande upphovsrätten via länken uppe till höger


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I'll bite, how did porn save your life?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes they know chunkymonkey there


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2003)

in less than 2 days this thread has over 800 posts!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Were trying to win free porn and post whore status!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I can understand some of the Swedish article!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

My arm still hurts


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

Now I'm past urine and stool specimans and into Lumbar punctures. Yeah!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

How many posts do you have on your other site?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

And just so our friends on the boards here from Greenland don't feel left out. This articles is for you guys! I love you Greenlanders!

Grønlands Landsret: Nuuk Imeq har ingen særstilling i Grønland og må derfor ikke drive monopolvirksomhed

Af Kurt Kristensen

Konkurrencenævnet vil med en spritny dom i hånden, afsagt af Grønlands Landsret torsdag formiddag, indlede forhandlinger med tapperiet Nuuk Imeq A/S om ophøret af virksomhedens monopol på det lukrative øl- og sodavandsmarkedet i Grønland.

Konsekvensen af dommen i landsretten kan blive, at forbrugerne i Grønland får både billigere og større udvalg af øl og sodavand på hylderne og bardisken.

Dermed er monopolet fra 1989 under beskydning fra flere fronter.

Grønlands Hjemmestyre har netop besluttet at sælge sin aktiepost i Nuuk Imeq for at stå frit i forhold til de øvrige aktionærer: Nuup Kommunea, men først og fremmest Carlsberg A/S og Bryggerigruppen A/S.

Offentlig - eller ej

Nuuk Imeq har modsat sig en forhandling med Konkurrencenævnet om ophør af sit monopol med henvisning til, at selskabet som en offentlig reguleret virksomhed slet ikke er indenfor Konkurrencenævnets rækkevidde.

Af konkurrenceloven fremgår, at Konkurrencenævnets beføjelser ikke gælder for erhvervsvirksomheder, hvis virke sker på et offentligt reguleret grundlag.

Og forbindelserne mellem Grønlands Hjemmestyre og Nuuk Imeq A/S har da heller ikke alene været som et normalt forhold mellem ejer og virksomhed.

Grønlands Hjemmestyre og de danske bryggerier indgik i 1980???erne en koordinationsaftale omkring et faktisk monopol for Nuuk Imeq.

Grønlands Landsting har vedtaget den såkaldte emballagelov, som foreskriver brugen af de særlige grønlandske flasker.

Og landstingsloven om ind- og udførsel af varer har måske også været skræddersyet til Nuuk Imeq A/S.

Klar dom

Dommen i Grønlands Landsret var dog klar: 

Nuuk Imeq A/S nyder trods sine meget tætte forbindelser til Grønlands Hjemmestyre ingen særstilling, som kan begrunde en undtagelse fra Konkurrencenævnets kompetence.

Selve monopolet på øl- og sodavandsmarkedet i Grønland er nemlig ikke nedfældet i en eneste landstingslov.

??? Jeg er meget tilfreds med en klar afgørelse i Grønlands Landsret, som ikke lader nogen tvivl tilbage om vor kompetence til også at behandle Nuuk Imeq A/S, siger formanden for Konkurrencenævnet, advokat Aviâja Helms til Sermitsiaq.

??? Jeg vil gå hjem og nærlæse dommen, siger den nyudnævnte bestyrelsesformand for for Nuuk Imeq, jurist Gedion Jeremiassen til Sermitsiaq.

Kigget over skulderen

I forbindelse med retssagen har det flere gange været (u)sagt, at Grønlands Landsrets dom under alle omstændigheder vil blive anket til ??stre Landsret af principielle grunde.

For Konkurrencenævnet er det afgørende at få defineret rammerne for sit kompetenceområde.

For Nuuk Imeq er det afgørende at undgå at blive kigget over skulderen. 

I Sermitsiaq har både branchefolk og landsstyremedlemmet for erhverv Johan Lund Olsen udtrykt betænkelighed ved den dobbeltrolle, som Carlsberg A/S som både producent og medejer af Nuuk Imeq indtager i Grønland.

Nuuk Imeq har imidlertid hidtil nægtet at offentliggøre detaljer om sine aftaler med både leverandørerne, Carlsberg A/S og Bryggerigruppen A/S, og med sin distributør Pilersuisoq A/S.

Med dommen i Grønlands Landsret kan Konkurrencenævnet nu se Nuuk Imeq i kortene for at vurdere, om virksomheden misbruger sit 15 år gamle monopol i Grønland.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

On one site nearly 2000, but I do not go there any more. Was banned. On the other site I forget, more than here, I have to go there and see.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

What were you banned for? Obsessive whoring for porn?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

No, going to a site that they considered a competitor of thiers. It was Abc bodybuilding I was banned from along with nearly everyone else who goes to other boards.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I just recieved an email from an old high school girlfriend wanting to get back in touch.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

But I see you and Maniclion on the other site I go to all the time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I don't think that is right!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I see alot of other people on that site. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as they don't try recruiting from other forums to go somewhere else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

My computer is going so slow right now. Like 5 min to post one post!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

I might leave for awhile because of my computer!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

You on phone modem?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

My neck is starting to cramp from working it today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2003)

No, I have cable/digital. Shouldn't be like this!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Did you try doing a disk cleanup to see if that helps?


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> My computer is going so slow right now. Like 5 min to post one post!



Rock, is this problem only occuring when you try to post to this forum?  If so your lag could be a result of something specific to the IM server.  Or maybe your just experiencing some internet latency issues.

I know that from time to time, I too run into problems where I can't even post at all.  I've had to walk away for more than an hour at times before I could even access the IM site.  You may want to ask Prince if he's aware of any know server issues.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it seems the post whores gave up.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Which is good for me


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Means I will win


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

The fake contest that was


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

started as a joke just to


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

improve ones post whore


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

status


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Good for me!


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

That means on thing...


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Not so fast there HH!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Actually, I have


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

no idea who


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

has the most


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

posts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

You know what sucks?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

My computer came back on last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

and just as I was about


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

My wife gets home.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Well that sentence got messed up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Don't get me wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

I was glad she


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

was back home


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

but I'd been waiting all


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

day for my internet


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

to come back


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

We watched Dueces Wild


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

last night


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Well guys


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

I have to work today


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

so i have to get


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

my food and everything ready


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

doubt i'll be back tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

but if i am-


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

Watch out!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm doing triage


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

at work today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

hope its not busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

today


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

bye


----------



## heeholler (Nov 30, 2003)

So now that I see


----------



## heeholler (Nov 30, 2003)

That no one is here again


----------



## heeholler (Nov 30, 2003)

I can reply all I want


----------



## heeholler (Nov 30, 2003)

Without anyone else


----------



## heeholler (Nov 30, 2003)

Replying back


----------



## heeholler (Nov 30, 2003)

And that is a goood thing


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

whose winning??


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

It's over.  I'm going to tally it up here.  Give me some time...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

We have a winner!  But it was close, so I added twice.  I also added all smiley posts.

The winner is:  ***********Drum Roll**************




Crashman      276 posts (0 smilies)

Rock               269 posts (73 smilies)

Heeholler       257 posts (2 smilies)

TGS                  25 posts (0 smilies)

J'Bo                  12 posts (0 smilies)

David                 8 posts (0 smilies)



So there you have it.  Crash, go ahead and PM me your address.  I'll have the package in the mail by Wednesday.


TheGreatSatan


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

ya like we didn't know i was gonna win


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

You barely won Crash! Lucky SOB!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

I still plan on whoring in here though!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2003)

anyone with me?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm with ya


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

But if you add the smileys then Rock wins 



> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> We have a winner!  But it was close, so I added twice.  I also added all smiley posts.
> 
> The winner is:  ***********Drum Roll**************
> ...


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm afraid to ask but, TGS, just how many Porno tapes is he getting?

If it's more than 10, then, God rest his sou..... dick!  Poor penis!  

You better send him some a family supply of lubrication, too, TGS!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

Send him a complimentary blow up doll


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> But if you add the smileys then Rock wins



The totals posted had the smilies included.  So every single time someone responded, it was counted.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

Dam, i sure Kicked ass.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm afraid to ask but, TGS, just how many Porno tapes is he getting?
> 
> If it's more than 10, then, God rest his sou..... dick!  Poor penis!
> ...




Here's a list of the videos!

Girls Gone Wild 1 & 2 (VHS)  3+ hours each
Playboys: Redhot Redheads (VHS)  55 minutes
Best of Brianna Banks (VHS)  2-3 hours
The triple X collection (VHS)  2-3 hours
Vivid Video Bloopers (VHS)  1-2 hours
18 and Barely Legal: #8 (VHS)  4 hours
18 and Barely Legal: #9 (VHS)  4 hours
18 and Barely Legal: #10 (VHS) 4 hours
Best of Jenna Jameson (VHS) 3-4 hours
Playboy's Playmates in Bed (DVD) 85 minutes

So, yes it's 10 videos total.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm so happy right now i can cry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

ok theres a tear in my eye


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm still floored about how many posts this thread got in such a short time.  It's truly amazing.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

me dave and burner used to do 1000's a night......to ourselfs!!


----------



## Craft (Nov 30, 2003)

If anyone was capable of "out-whoring" anyone, it would be CRASHMAN!

...but CRASHMAN.... how are you going to explain this to your mother, when the package arrives!?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

It'll be in a plain brown box.  Do you want me to put that its from a bible warehouse on the return address?  Your mom will be so happy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

Gifts?  no i already figured it out  i'm sayin a package is getting sent here cause my friend doesn't live with his wife anymore and doesn't have anywhere to get his stuff sent so she won't open it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

You'll know it's from me when you see my stamp.  I'm at home right now and have got to get to bed.  Night!


----------



## Craft (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> It'll be in a plain brown box.  Do you want me to put that its from a bible warehouse on the return address?  Your mom will be so happy.




 

CRASHdear, what are those sounds coming from your room?? Do I hear a woman in there!?  

I can see it all now...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 30, 2003)

night!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

Or should I?

Post whoring is just so fun.  By the way, I went to the buffet today.  WOW.  Good food.  Had Spaghetti with meat sauce, salisbury steak, garlic mash potatoes, corn, green beans, bread rolls with honey butter.  WOW.


Lots of fat people too.  One guy weighed, I shit you not, 500 pounds! EASY.  He was frickin HUGE!

More chins than a chinese phonebook, more rolls than Kodak with big ole floppy tits!  Wanted to do eliptical when I got home, but I was too busy trying to walk after leg day.

What did you eat for supper?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 30, 2003)

O.K. for real now.  I'm going to bed.






But whoring...

It's fun.  I know, but you need to go to bed.  Lots of errands tomorrow.  Lots of B.S.

I'll have those videos in the mail soon.  I'll PM you when I send them!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ok theres a tear in my eye



Soon, there will be many tears cumming  (physically) out of your pants!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me dave and burner used to do 1000's a night......to ourselfs!!




I think that number was correct.  My weekly posts was an average of 837 and my one time daily was 1100 and that was with you, Bigss, Burner and I.  But Bigss and Burner usually ended up in 800's that night while you and I whored for 12 hours straight for the count of 1100.... something like that.  I think I had you beat though that night.

And what, the winner posted 260+ in 2-3 days??  

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ   

Dude, you almost lost, too!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> It'll be in a plain brown box.  Do you want me to put that its from a bible warehouse on the return address?  Your mom will be so happy.



I think you should label it, District of Whatever, California, F.B.I. with a sticker that says, "Summoned to Superior Court"


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Or should I?
> 
> Post whoring is just so fun.  By the way, I went to the buffet today.  WOW.  Good food.  Had Spaghetti with meat sauce, salisbury steak, garlic mash potatoes, corn, green beans, bread rolls with honey butter.  WOW.
> ...



In a buffet, were you expecting Athletic-trim type people anyways??  

Nice food selection, TGS!!!  Thank god my cheat meal is today!!!  

Very grotesque description of the 500lb guy!  
(No exaggerations there?)

And, after all that, you wanted to do the elliptical.  Hell, if I walked into that Buffet and seeing all those people (type) and mind you, a 500 lb guy, I WOULD'VE left and went to a Grill style restaurant and got a Chicken Breast or two and some steam veggies instead!  But that's just me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Congrats Crash!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for counting the smilies tgs!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks for counting the smilies tgs!



I didn't Crash thinking he totally blew you out of water.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> The totals posted had the smilies included.  So every single time someone responded, it was counted.



Ok, I see what your sayin Satan...

Well that sounds like fair judgement to me...


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Congratulations Crash


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Maybe Crash will be a good sport and send Rock a couple tapes as a concilation.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> We have a winner!  But it was close, so I added twice.  I also added all smiley posts.
> 
> The winner is:  ***********Drum Roll**************
> ...


hey you forgot me you evil bastard


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Or should I?
> 
> Post whoring is just so fun.  By the way, I went to the buffet today.  WOW.  Good food.  Had Spaghetti with meat sauce, salisbury steak, garlic mash potatoes, corn, green beans, bread rolls with honey butter.  WOW.
> ...



From time to time I visit a local buffet restaurant. It is incredible to see how fat some of the people are.  It's actually sad to see how they can be so fat and not do anything to help themselves.
Like you say, some of them are like 500 damn pounds.  I swear I couldn't believe it sometimes when they sat down their ass cheeks stuck out so far they actually needed like 2-3 chairs to support themselves.    And to see the HUGE mountain of food they pile on their plates...   But I give them this, I see many of them bring back a diet coke .  I know if they tried most could lose the weight.   

In any case....Glad you enjoyed your meal Satan.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

Being a post whore was kinda fun. I had more posts in the short time of this thread than over a year of being a member here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> From time to time I visit a local buffet restaurant. It is incredible to see how fat some of the people are.  It's actually sad to see how they can be so fat and not do anything to help themselves.
> Like you say, some of them are like 500 damn pounds.  I swear I couldn't believe it sometimes when they sat down their ass cheeks stuck out so far they actually needed like 2-3 chairs to support themselves.    And to see the HUGE mountain of food they pile on their plates...   But I give them this, I see many of them bring back a diet coke .  I know if they tried most could lose the weight.
> 
> In any case....Glad you enjoyed your meal Satan.


You probably saw me as one of those fat people there at the buffett!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Being a post whore was kinda fun. I had more posts in the short time of this thread than over a year of being a member here.


Yeah, you added quite a few posts to your name man! That's why we should keep this thread going!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Can't wait till i get to 2,000.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

They'll have a party for me for sure this time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

So how many posts did maniclon have in this thread?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey Heeholler, did you ever download Doom?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

I told my wife I wanted a nintendo 64.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

She said no.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Guess she's not going to be very happy when i come home with one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Just going to whore here till I get to 1550


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

School sucked today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Had an exam I'm pretty sure I failed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Not being just self-depracating either.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

A 77% is considered failing. Anyone elses school like this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

I hate that, so annoying.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

No I didn't download Doom yet


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

A 77 in not failing in the Colllege I am curently going to now.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

I had an exam also I had to take today.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

Usually Tues & Thurs are school nights for me but...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

How'd you do w/ your exam?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

I had to take a school day off because of work commitments


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

And make the test up today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

I got school Mon, Wed, Thur and Sat. And work full-time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

What are you going to school for?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

The one I took today I hopefully will find out tomorrow when I go to class


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Can't stay long. Watch Average Joe in 10 mins with wifey.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

I got an 87 on hte last two I took, so if I can get 90's and today's and the next two I will have an A average for the class.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

We usually don't find out our scores for 2 weeks. Very uncoordinated right now!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

Tis ok, this mearly helped get my post whore status up a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Good job man. I've been getting like 82, 85. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, we'll keep working on it man. Bumped mine way up too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

plus I found a lot of cool sites from you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

Alright, gotta check my journal and I'm outta here!


----------



## heeholler (Dec 1, 2003)

Righteo! I got to go myself. 5 am comes up early when you gotta get up for work!


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn forum addicts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> in less than 2 days this thread has over 800 posts!



I wonder if we made an IM thread count record?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

This is also the highest post count on any thread I've created.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Now I'm cool.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Like Randy, Rock, Heeholler, Prince, Firestorm, Mudge, J'Bo, Jenny, Tank, etc, etc...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

But not like gr81, maniclion, BO, Jonwell, Machine May, etc...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Which means I get to wear that cool yellow jacket.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Or was it red?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

No, wait.  I think that's golf...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

And not IM.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

There were obviously more people responding to the thread.  But I only felt like posting the top 5.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

It took me and hour, but I counted every one.  My wife was like:  "When are you going to be done?" , "Does this have to be done now?"


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

I wanna get this to page 33.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

But 32, like doesn't end.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

There..that should give you 33.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> hey you forgot me you evil bastard



You are very welcome.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

hmmmmmm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You probably saw me as one of those fat people there at the buffett!



Uh, no.


I saw you with Eggs and Jenny.  Skinny.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey, look at that.  Page 33.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Oddly enough it feels kinda good.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

But isn't 666 your number Satan


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

But we can just say 66 and just multiply 33 by 2.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Well have to go back to studying for my final 

Talk to you later Satan.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> But isn't 666 your number Satan



No it's 9.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21832&highlight=satanic


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Tonight this thread will hit 1000.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

If my name ain't Rumplestiltskin.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm even going to beat Crashes count today.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Attention all post whores.  You're about to get pimped.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Big Pimpin'


Not Big Pumpkin.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Very interesting your number 9 theory...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 1, 2003)

Yep.  That's me.  Interesting.  Some even say Sexy.  ALthough that's been awile now.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Alright.  Ladies and gentlemen.  20+ more posts till this thread hits a thousand, then I swear, I'll let it die.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way, Crash, you better be singing praises all over this forum when you get the porn.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh, and can I see your I.D.?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

21 posts left.  I'm gettin' hungry.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

What are you guys eating?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

For some reason I'm craving PB&J.  I have to admit that its been a while since I've had that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Your depriving yourself on one of the better things in life Satan?
If I was you I would pick up that tail of yours and go make one of those right now


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

I love blackberry jelly, but boysenberry is ok too.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm just hoping I can lose this cold of mine so I can get back on my workout routine.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey look at that!  I'll hit 1700 posts today.  Not good enough.  Crash is my new idol. I'll beat his count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I'm just hoping I can lose this cold of mine so I can get back on my workout routine.



I hear you. I was couffing up blood earlier today.  I later realized it was from my nose.  Ever sit up from the bench and your nose bleeds?  Creepy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Booyah!  1700 posts!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Heeholler will probably be caught up in no time.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Total whore.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

10 posts till I let it die.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Haven't worked out in two days.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Well i'm off to hit the sack satan....Take care of those nose bleeds, they can be a bitch.  I was always prone to getting them as a kid...not sure why?  It's just one of those things I guess.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Anybody know what Mesquite is made from?  Is it made from mosquitoes?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well i'm off to hit the sack satan....Take care of those nose bleeds, they can be a bitch.  I was always prone to getting them as a kid...not sure why?  It's just one of those things I guess.



Like masturbating.  It just happens.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Now that is an excellent comparison Satan


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

nite my friend


----------



## heeholler (Dec 2, 2003)

@ pages ago it says you wanna get this to page 33. It shows 50 pages here on my end. I must have the way the forum is showed set by default.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 2, 2003)

Did you know that I deleted 20 of my post in this thread during the contest because they where smileys?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Feeling dumb?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Or porn-less?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 2, 2003)

Now I am!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

But look at your post count.  Feeling better now?


----------



## heeholler (Dec 2, 2003)

Indeed. Much better. Want to hit 600 in the next couple days. Wont be today though. Off to work in a few minutes then school at night!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Busy little man.  Speaking of which, when are you posting pics?  I'm running out of masturbation material.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Rock!  I'm thinking about doing this again, with porn CD's this time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Count me in. All depends on the speed of my computer though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hoping to beat the last record?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Doesn't have to be porn.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd be happy with a T-shirt!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

I want to blow Crash out of the water!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

W/out smilies this time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

Keep my eye on Heeholler.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> But not like gr81, maniclion, BO, Jonwell, Machine May, etc...


 Oh, that's gonna leave a mark.
 

How about a straight jacket?


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Oh, that's gonna leave a mark.
> 
> 
> How about a straight jacket?



Thanks for making so much sense, once again...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Which means I get to wear that cool yellow jacket.



Hence, how about a straight jacket?


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I think I am going to go to Blockbuster and pickup Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

No, I don't think the color yellow suits Satan....nope, need to be red


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well I think I am going to go to Blockbuster and pickup Pirates of the Caribbean.



Jonny Depp just reuses his character as Hunter S. Thompson from Fear and Loathing,  it's cool if you can look past that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Kewl   Will try to do that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey I thought I saw Satan popping up from that red pepper above


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Go away!  There's no more porn for you.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Where's Crash?


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Crash is probably practicing and preparing for your delivery


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Damn blockbuster was closed for inventory


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh well it's just a kids movie anyhow.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah, a big kids movie...  And I big kid


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2003)

Pirates was a good movie!


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

There fixed.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

i think that smily face is gay. serious why doesn't he have his hoe next to em giving him sled head?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

We all know the elfs are actually midget hookers!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

santa pays em with dick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

And spooge!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2003)

"milk" as he calls it


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

have you given the porn away yet?  or are you still all just whoring about nothing?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm leaving in an hour to mail it off.


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

JB'O,  I thought you had your porn ,  "GoPro?"


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm leaving in an hour to mail it off.



See what i do for you  i am ASSuming its not coming my way 

BTW GoPro is a good one


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

randy what thread were you referring to in the pm?
whats the exact title? and can you bump it up to the top of the list for me? thanks


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

To late J'BO...  I deleted it   upon the request of an unnamed individual.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

The porn was mailed at 3:00 p.m. central time.  Crash should have it by Saturday!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 4, 2003)

Not fair... I didn't dare open this thread before while at work.

Oh well, guess fade and I can make our own porn


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

"Fade", who is Fade?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Fade is code for TGS!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah you wish Satan 
But hell of a try


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

You actually believed me at first!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I...never mind


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

That box cost me $12.00 to ship!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I mailed my cum rag with it!  Enjoy!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

It used to be white.  High protein made it kinda greenish?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

$12 thats cheap...should have sent it here


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Maybe you'll win the next contest!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Have you decided about that yet TGS?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> "Fade", who is Fade?


Fade is my hubby


----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> That box cost me $12.00 to ship!


What is that, about 20 pounds of porn?  Should've let the rag dry first, would've saved 10 pounds.


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Lucky man, he caught himself a butterfly 



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade is my hubby


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Have you decided about that yet TGS?



Next week.  I have this Latin Ladies VHS.  Takes place in South America.  The guys are American and on the hunt.  The girls don't even speak English!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 7, 2003)

Crash, you get the videos yet?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Question is:  Should I do this again?


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2003)

How long does it take to ship tapes Satan?  He should of had those weeks ago.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

He's already been watchin'!


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2003)

i would think so.


----------

